# Activated Charcoal



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This has been discussed before but didn't really get much feedback from anyone who may have tried taking activated charcoal for D.I read on the side of the bottle that you should not take it for more than 1 week at a time. Does anyone have any good or bad experience with this? I'm looking at it as a poor mans replacement for Questran.[This message has been edited by ibs (edited 01-06-99).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 1999)

HEY JEFFREY: I USE ACTIVE CHARCOAL FOR GAS, I DON'T HAVE "D". SOMETIMES IT WORKS, SOMETIMES IT DOEN'T. I READ THAT YOU REALLY SHOULDN'T USE IT TOO OFTEN BECAUSE IT DOES SOMETHING TO THE NUTRIENTS YOUR BODY NEEDS. WELL I HOPE IT WORKS FOR YOU. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!------------------Jessica


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

you shouldnt take it with food or medicine because it may absorb the stuff.. and, since it can also soak up water, it could dehydrate you..


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Doesn't sound like a great endorsement for it.I took one last night and I had one after dinner tonight. Haven't really felt any different yet.


----------



## Phyllis McDonnell (Dec 15, 1998)

My Dad, who had myasthenia gravis and whose muscle tone was severely compromised, used activated charcoal to give him some relief from the gas which he couldn't pass voluntarily and which caused him dreadful pain and discomfort. He found it helpful. I don't know about long-term effects - in his case, he was terminally ill and the long-term wasn't a consideration.------------------Phyllis


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 1999)

I tried activated charcoal for gas but did not find it all that helpful. It has been used for several hundred years to disinfect wounds in poultice form and for gas. Fennel seed helped me much more. I discovered this herb's use for gas in Penelope Ody's Complete Medicinal Herbal. I use a 1/4tsp of the ground herb in about 1/4 a glass of warm water. The best part about this herb is that it is in the spice section of just about every supermarket.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 1999)

Hi thereI asked my gastro about the Charcoal when I saw him last year. He said it was perfectly safe. I have heard about it absorbing nutrients, but I haven't read any actual studies on it. As for it's effectiveness, activated charcoal should be taken as follow in order to significantly reduce gas...one tablet before each meal and one to two tablets after ( instructions from a web site). I found it very help ful for a while, stopped taking it and just haven't started again. Hope this helps.Dave


----------

